# Webmasters - Dveloppement Web > Autres langages pour le Web > Coldfusion >  Gestion des affichages d'images dans une appui CF

## Renand

Bonjour, 

Voil, je me pose la question suivante :

Je souhaites permettre  des utilisateur d'un outil de gestion de contenu maison, d'uploader des images. jusque la c'est simple.

La plupart du temps je sais quel est la destination des fichiers, je peux donc, si ncessaire, re-dimentionner l'image ajoute pour le besoin en question.

Mais de plus en plus les maquettes volues dans le temps (du coup les visuels ne sont pas forcment adapts), la mme image peux avoir plusieurs usages, ect....

Je cherche une bonne mthode pour grer cela.

En gros je partais sur la construction d'un objet dont le la fonction serait d'encapsuler ce besoin.

Imaginons que je dispose d'une image de 1000x800, et que mon besoin soit d'une version de 250px de large. Je pourrais demander  mon composant une version de 250px prfix par small_ par exemple, et si il ne la trouve pas la fabrique et me la retourne...

Que pensez-vous de cette mthode ?
Comment grez vous cela ?

Existe-t-il des composant pour le faire ?

merci

----------

